# Kann man Black Ops 2 mit Windows 8 spielen?



## HardCore4Ever (13. März 2014)

Die Frage im Titel.

Ist übrigens win 8.1


Mit freundlichen Grüßen HardCore4Ever


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2014)

An sich gibt es keinen Grund, warum es nicht gehen sollte - das Spiel ist ja noch nicht alt. Du musst halt aktuelle Treiber haben, und falls Du das Spiel aus einer Sicherung des Steam-Ordners einer anderen Windows-Version hast, musst Du evlt Steam das Spiel auf Fehler prüfen lassen


----------



## Enisra (13. März 2014)

Warum sollte das nicht? Das es Probleme mit Spiele und Win 8 gibt, ist eine Erfindung der Flamer
Und wenn es nicht gehen sollte, dann liegt´s an was anderem


----------



## HardCore4Ever (13. März 2014)

Ok. Klappt also 100%? Ich frage nur da ich 30€ nicht umsonst ausgeben möchte.


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2014)

Es gibt jedenfalls keine bekannten Aussagen, dass es allgemein NICHT gehen soll. Natürlich wird es immer Leute, bei denen es Probleme gibt - die gibt es aber dann auch für Win XP, Win Vista und Win 7, das hat also dann eher nichts damit zu tun, DASS es win8 ist 

Hast du nen Kumpel, der auch BO2 hat? Dann lass ihn sich doch mal an Deinem PC einloggen, dann kann er das Spiel runterladen, und dann kann man testen, ob es auf Deinem PC funktioniert. Wenn es dann geht => ausloggen, mit Deinem Account einloggen, das Spiel kaufen und den key bei Steam aktivieren => es wird dann vermutlich nicht nicht mal neu runtergeladen, weil es ja an sich schon "da ist"


----------



## ZockerCompanion (13. März 2014)

Der Multiplayer funktioniert auf jeden fall unter Windows 8 und dann sollte der Singleplayer auch funktionieren.


----------

